# Hello everyone



## Decrash (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello , I am Justas. Started Maritial arts 3 weeks ago. And its Muay Thai. I really love this sport , and I hope i will find ppl who likes it too.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello! 
Welcome to Martial Talk!
I'm sure you'll find plenty that do.


----------



## Drac (Oct 20, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..You've come to the right place...


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MJS (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 20, 2006)

Justas, welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## kosho (Oct 20, 2006)

welcome  and train hard


----------



## g-bells (Oct 20, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## kosho (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, look forward to what you can add to this web page.. tons of info here just ask  and people will help out...

I myself truly like this web page..
steve


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## exile (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello, Justas, good to have you with us---I think you'll find you're able to talk Muay Thai all day (and, if you're not careful, all night :wink1 here. Happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Decrash! There are a lot of good people here to help ya.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

WElcome!  Plenty of folks who share your interests here.


----------

